# carga de baterias y proteccion con diodos.. como???



## adolfo (Abr 30, 2006)

bueno pues resulta que tengo una instalacion de 2 grupos de baterias de 24 v. que las recarga un alternador de 24v a unos 60 amperios maximo.

resulta que tengo un problemilla o problemon que me esta deteriorando las baterias y se comunica la carga por el cable de carga del alternador descardandose un grupo con otro cuando el alternador no esta funcionanado. tengo entendido que esto se soluciona con un peunte de diodos.

me podrias decir como fabricar y que diodos o tipo son los ideales para fabricar este puente de diodos y como tengo que instalarlo o donde peudo encontrar mas información al respecto.

un saludo


----------



## pepepuerto (May 1, 2006)

Hola Adolfo , el alternador debe tener los diodos incorporados, pues para cargar las baterias no se usa la corriente de un alternador si no esta rectificada,comprueba los diodos que tenga ,y sustituyes el que este en corto ,suerte un saludo


----------



## adolfo (May 1, 2006)

el alternador recarga las baterias y es corriente retificada. pero cuando no estan cargando se descarga un grupo con el otro llegandose a descargar en ocasiones uno de los grupos.

segun mire esto suele pasar y se utilizada lo que se conoco como guardabaterias, por lo menos eso ponen en catalogos de productos"

pareceser que no es mas que un cuadro de diodos que manda la carga a los dos grupos.

hace tiempo no recuerdo donde habia un didactico para fabricarse unos de estos y no era nada dificil. pero nose por dond empezar


----------



## Ehecatl (May 4, 2006)

Si se descarga un grupo con otro, es probable que uno de ellos tenga alguna batería dañada que ya no alcanza el mismo voltaje que las demás.


----------



## Nilfred (May 5, 2006)

El positivo del alternador cae entre 2 diodos:
+Bateria1  -|<- +Alternador ->|- +Bateria2
El negativo del alternador va directo, oséa como está.
Los diodos impiden que la tensión "vuleva" cuando el alternador no carga e independiza ambos grupos de baterías.

El diodo de 60A (forward current) es encapsulado para montar en chasis, te va a salir casi lo mismo que comprar hecho.
Fijate que diodos son los del puente rectificador del alternador (reverse repetitive current) y usa los mismos para el guardabatería.

Al final vas a descubrir que le falta mantenimiento a las baterías: ¿Le completaste el nivel con agua destilada?


----------



## icarus (May 6, 2006)

A que le llamas 2 grupos ,a dos baterias?grupos de a cuando ?pueden ser 2 grupos de 6 baterias cada uno o dos grupos de 3 bateras cada uno  es muy generico ..........y la conexion de que tipo es?serie o paralelo?


----------



## icarus (May 6, 2006)

Se soluciona Facilmente coloca un puente de diodos. (las baterias no se cargan con corriente alterna)


----------



## adolfo (May 6, 2006)

gracias por las contestaciones.

al decir dos grupos me refiero a que hay 2 parejas de baterias, es decir 2 baterias  puenteadas en serie y otras dos independientes en serie tambien, siendo cada grupo independiente y dando 24v. un grupo es esclusivamente para arranque de un motor diesel de gran potencia y el otro grupo exclusivo para iluminacion en corriente continua.

el problema es que el alternador del motor carga los dos grupos pero cuando no estan cargando si por ejemplo el grupo de alumbrado esta bajo de carga algo pasa con el cable de carga pues empieza a descargar el grupo de arranque y al contrario tambien.

es por lo que quiero separar los dos grupos con un puente de diodos, que segun creo y como me decis es simplemente un diodo en cada grupo de carga , y esoty pensando tambien en montar un argador automatico de baterias pero deberia ser de corriente continua. no los tipicos cargador de 220v a 12 o 24 cc.

el mantenimiento de las baterias es de continuo. los niveles estan bien. pero por este motivo raro que comente cada año suelen dar problemas algunos vasos de alguna bateria y la reponemos de inmediato.


----------

